# 30mins to voting booths close for mauor race.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just a friendly reminder to all to go out to vote. If you vote and things don't turn out how you like it at least you voetd and can complain about it. If you don't vote then IMHO you should not complain about it as you didn't even vote.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

well,

Rob Ford.

And how?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

All hail Rob Ford!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> well,
> 
> Rob Ford.
> 
> And how?


Well - at least it will be entertaining.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Voted for the first time ever!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

While I agreed with Ford's direction, he simply didn't have any realistic plan to implement it. That, and the anti-immigration attitude from a lot of his supporters (not saying Ford's anti-immigrant, just that a lot of his supporters are) turned me off from voting altogether.

Considering that most of the councillors are against him, I doubt much will get done. Still, you never know.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

> Talk about ANYTHING YOU WANT... ok not anything.


Just saying. Politics and fish do not mix.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

solarz said:


> While I agreed with Ford's direction, he simply didn't have any realistic plan to implement it. That, and the anti-immigration attitude from a lot of his supporters (not saying Ford's anti-immigrant, just that a lot of his supporters are) turned me off from voting altogether.
> 
> Considering that most of the councillors are against him, I doubt much will get done. Still, you never know.


Did you just demonstrate how that type of apathy gets these people elected or did I read your post wrong?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg_o said:


> Well - at least it will be entertaining.


It's like George Bush, except...bigger and less important!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Just saying. Politics and fish do not mix.


well some councellors are slimy eels......... and some (such as our mayor) are big whales LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Did you just demonstrate how that type of apathy gets these people elected or did I read your post wrong?


Sure, you can take that as apathy, but when none of the candidates are likely to change anything, why should I waste my time? I don't see why I should settle on a "least disliked" choice when my first choice would've been "none of the above".

And if I had to pick a "least disliked" choice, I would've picked Ford.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Greg_o said:


> Did you just demonstrate how that type of apathy gets these people elected or did I read your post wrong?


I agree with you there. It's people who gave up their williness to vote that put losers like Miller in office. He was counting on people to not vote that will allow his minority supporters to put him in office. Not only that, but the great thing about this is, he doesn't have to give a shit about the majority. As long as he get's his minority support, he can do what ever he wants. That's why he can tax goug Toronto as he likes.

Solarz:
You have to understand that voting doesn't have to mean the guy you vote for must win. Voting doesn't mean you have to be believe the guy you vote for. Voting, doesn't mean you have to be right. Voting just means you have a voice. Voting means you show that you are aware of who you put in office. Voting means you aren't going to just open your pocket and let them take as much money from you as they like. And best of all, voting means you can throw the SOB out of office if he's doing a frikin lousy job.



Chris S said:


> It's like George Bush, except...bigger and less important!


Well, it was a tough choice. Either you put a smart, money sucking, tax gouging, tax payer squandering, ex-eHealth pampered loser in office. Or a potentially idiot who might or might not be a dumb, money sucking, tax gouging, tax payer squandering, non ex-eHealth pampered guy in office.
Ford might be an out of the blue potential, but Smitherman is a proven pampered squanderer in his days at eHealth. And that's my money and everyone's money he squandered in his days at eHealth. The same goes for other squanderer Giambrone. Why did you think Toronto attracted these kinds of people? It's because they see how Miller screw us all and got away with a second term. Now every squanderer wants a turn at Toronto. And sadly, we let them by not voting.

Well, that changed yesterday. I am proud of the %54 that voted. You don't know how sad it's been in the pass decay. I've lived for a year in a city and state in the US where they have surpluses every year. The Americans would have hanged their manor if he tried to do what Miller did.

Anyway, I can't wait until next year's provincial election. HELLO McGINTY.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

solarz said:


> Sure, you can take that as apathy, but when none of the candidates are likely to change anything, why should I waste my time? I don't see why I should settle on a "least disliked" choice when my first choice would've been "none of the above".
> 
> And if I had to pick a "least disliked" choice, I would've picked Ford.


I heard ya, and I respect your decision simply because I was in the same boat as you in the pass. I hope there will be a time you feel like it's time for you to act instead of sitting in the side line.
What made me decide to vote is because I don't want to see Toronto to become a loser city anymore. I don't want people like spinless losers Miller to run our city. And after seeing the amount of squandering opportunist flocking to the poll to have a go at screwing Toronto. I made the decision that enough is enough. I am not going to stand by and let the government goug my money. %50 of what I earned that is all rightfully mine goes to the government. I don't mind if it was for a good purpose. But they did nothing buy squander the money. Look at G8 and G20, those asshole from another country are sleeping, spending and eating my billion dollars. And the worst part is, it's not their fault. It's our government's fault for spending that kind of money. Why? It's because they think they can get away with it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I heard ya, and I respect your decision simply because I was in the same boat as you in the pass. I hope there will be a time you feel like it's time for you to act instead of sitting in the side line.
> What made me decide to vote is because I don't want to see Toronto to become a loser city anymore. I don't want people like spinless losers Miller to run our city. And after seeing the amount of squandering opportunist flocking to the poll to have a go at screwing Toronto. I made the decision that enough is enough. I am not going to stand by and let the government goug my money. %50 of what I earned that is all rightfully mine goes to the government. I don't mind if it was for a good purpose. But they did nothing buy squander the money. Look at G8 and G20, those asshole from another country are sleeping, spending and eating my billion dollars. And the worst part is, it's not their fault. It's our government's fault for spending that kind of money. Why? It's because they think they can get away with it.


Well, good for you if you think Ford (I assume you voted for him) will change things. However, like I said, I don't think he will.

Miller sucks, I agree, but the G8/20 fiasco wasn't really his work, but that of the Harper conservatives. And it wasn't the "assholes from another country" that spent the 1 billion, it was the Canadian police force who detained hundreds of people without cause (yet couldn't prevent looting in downtown core), it was Canadian construction companies who built a wall around the CN Tower and a fake lake in the convention center. The lodging costs of foreign dignitaries were a bare fraction of those costs.



> Voting just means you have a voice. Voting means you show that you are aware of who you put in office. Voting means you aren't going to just open your pocket and let them take as much money from you as they like. And best of all, voting means you can throw the SOB out of office if he's doing a frikin lousy job.


Geeze, really? 'Cuz I voted for Dion, and I still can't seem to kick Harper out of his office. And I couldn't prevent him from spending $1 billion on G20, and another $5 billion on parliament renovations


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

It was just a reminder for everyone to vote. I did not mean for this to escalate to a brawl out. I have to say each candidate had something I liked but also a lot of what I did not like. It was a hard choice. I am a bit put off by Ford's approach to immigrants from what I heard the city was built by immigrants however the books do need to be balanced with all the wasteful spending. I'll see how the new mayor-elect does when he's in office. I'll give him a chance to see how things are. Like I said better to cast your vote and have a say then not vote and not have a say. At least you can have a right to complain then if you voted.


----------

